# time slot



## Ursula

Example sentence/context:
This was commonly referred to as a 30 channel PCM 2.048 Mbit/s line signal, or more properly as a 32 time slot  TDM 2.048 Mbit/s line signal......

Agradeceré su ayuda para la traducción de este termino al español.

---------------------
pertenece al tema de cableado de redes


----------



## lauranazario

Hmmmmm... en "broadcasting" (difusión) de radio y TV se conoce de esta forma:
time slot = *horario de transmisión*

Friends occupies the Thursday 8:00 P.M. time slot = Friends ocupa el horario de transmisión de los jueves a las 8:00 P.M.

No sé si te ayude, pero de todas formas te lo ofrezco.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Ursula

Gracias, Laura que opinas de "ranura de tiempo" para la tarducción de time slot

saludos Ursula


----------



## moira

Según eurodicautom, time slot es *franja horaria* o *intervalo de tiempo*. Ranura de tiempo me suena muy mal (aunque también existe).


----------



## lauranazario

Ursula said:
			
		

> Gracias. Laura que opinas de "ranura de tiempo" para la tarducción de time slot


Lo encuento demasiado literal... demasiado "apegado" al inglés. Nunca lo he escuchado de esa manera por estos lares.
Esperemos opiniones de otros confines del globo. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Alundra

Al buscar la definición, encontré esto, supongo que es a lo que te refieres:


Time slot: Recuadro de emisión, parte del tiempo que se accede para comerciales en los programas de televisión.

A esto, al menos por mi zona también lo llamamos cuñas publicitarias. "Cuña"

Espero que os ayude.
Alundra.


----------



## Senordineroman

Y si me estoy refiriendo a un "time slot" para una clase que estoy ensenando, como lo diria?  

"Thanks for giving me a _time slot _in the morning, because I didn't want to teach any night classes."


----------



## Consuelo

segun Javier L Collazo:
segmento de tiempo


----------



## LuisFer

Hola 
En comunicaciones, para el TDM (Multiplexado por division en el tiempo), se asigna un pequeño tiempo para cada una de las señales que se están transmitiendo a la vez. Yo siempre lo he traducido como "intervalos de tiempo".
LuisFer


----------



## Felicisimo

"Thanks for giving me a time slot in the morning, because I didn't want to teach any night classes.""Gracias por darme horario de mañana, ya que no quería dar clases nocturnas"Creo que horario es adecuado para muchos contextos. Indica un momento de comienzo y otro de terminación de la actividad de que se trate.Segmento/ranura... suena rarísimo


----------



## frangs

LuisFer said:


> Hola
> En comunicaciones, para el TDM (Multiplexado por division en el tiempo), se asigna un pequeño tiempo para cada una de las señales que se están transmitiendo a la vez. Yo siempre lo he traducido como "intervalos de tiempo".
> LuisFer


 
Efectivamente, se trata de una señal de 32 intervalos (de tiempo).


----------

